# Seminar opportunity for those in the Dallas, TX area



## martygreene (Aug 13, 2007)

Last Looks Makeup Academy is presenting KJ Bennett for two 2-day seminars:

"The Bullet-Proof Bride"
Dallas, TX - August 17th-19th, 2007

"The Airbrush Advantage"
Dallas, TX - August 20th-21st, 2007

Multiple Emmy Award Winning Makeup Artist, Kevin-James Bennett has taught and created educational curriculums for some of the most prestigious cosmetic companies and makeup schools in the US and abroad.
He has been a seminar and workshop speaker at the industry's most important events and trade shows. This experience and and an intense respect for the sharing of information amongst peers prompted him to create workshops and seminars designed to support the development of the next generation of makeup art professionals.

For info: http://madenyc.com/makeupschool.html


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 29, 2007)

I think my friend went to this seminar. She sad the person teaching the class said that MAC was the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 31, 2007)

KJ is the forerunner of the EL boycott, and has worked long and hard to bring what is going on in regards to that to the surface. I would not be at all surprised if he indicated that MAC products were not so great for the professional arena, and I also don't feel he's off the mark to say so. As one who has used original formulas of products, and recent formulas, MAC no longer has a place in the professional area based on their product quality and performance.


----------

